# Bought a Loom?



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi, 
I just bought a Sears Roebuck Fairloom at an auction today. I know nothing about weaving. It is supposed to be all there although the weaving threads got messed up in transport. Where would I find information on how use it. Also, I need to take it apart to get it in my basement so I was hoping to find a diagram to make sure I get it back together correctly. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Take lots of digital camera pictures, and I believe the book title is: "warping By Yourself" ....it's not that bad.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Loom here http://www.weaversfriend.com/page1/page11/page11.html I just plugged in Sears Roebuck Fairloom into Google and came up with a few websites, this one was 1 & 2. I would keep checking on the internet with variations on the above.

Its all very exciting, Congratulations! There is a ton of information on the internet on weaving, warping and loom basics. If you can post somepictures that would be lovely. I'd love to see your find.


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks, I looked at that site. It looks like it may be the weavers delight. 
I took some pictures but I don't know how to post them. Also, it is not completely set up as the auction crew must have had to partially disassemble it to get it out of the shop. The parts have been numbered so hopefully I can reassemble it with no problems. We will probably have to completely disassemble it to get it into the basement. 
I had seen this loom in a local shop last summer and the lady had been usning it. I was planning on taking some classes this past fall but she had closed her shop by then. I was really bummed about that. I did an internet search last night and found 2 other shops in central Nebraska. One is about an hour north of me and the other is about 90 minutes to the south. So maybe I can take some classes to get started.


----------

